# Addiction!!



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Aaaaaagh!!!!!! :help: I'm addicted to that stupid game on facebook "Bejewelled"!!!!! Have to beat my previous record. It's drivin' me crazy:loco:

I know apart from gettin a life can anyone suggest how to overcome this please?!?! 

A woman of my age should know better!!! I'll say it before you do

Does anyone one else have a similar problem? :baby:.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Chica said:


> Aaaaaagh!!!!!! :help: I'm addicted to that stupid game on facebook "Bejewelled"!!!!! Have to beat my previous record. It's drivin' me crazy:loco:
> 
> I know apart from gettin a life can anyone suggest how to overcome this please?!?!
> 
> ...


Fortunately not!! I am on facebook tho (hey shall we make friends??), but I spend too much time on here and if I were to start playing on facebook as well, my kids would give me grief!!!

Jo xx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

You give up on the backgammon now Maggie?

Isnt there an issue with those facebook games though that it allows access to the providers of those games to your profile, info and photos?

xxx


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> You give up on the backgammon now Maggie?
> 
> Isnt there an issue with those facebook games though that it allows access to the providers of those games to your profile, info and photos?
> 
> xxx


Can't find anyone to play with me:Cry: (backgammon that is...lol)

I don't know about risks. Maybe your right but my computer is so protected I don't think anything will get thru'...famous last words


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

OH tried to teach me once....never again. Play a really good card game, though - Mizair. (Or Misere - as it should be spelt I think). Can play that for hours!!


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> OH tried to teach me once....never again. Play a really good card game, though - Mizair. (Or Misere - as it should be spelt I think). Can play that for hours!!


This bejewelled thing will run its course. I'll get fed up soon and look for the next thing...lol.

I think I have played that card game before but can't remember it now. I used to play bridge but only at a low level. That's really addictive too. I love games but OH doesn't so I have to amuze myself


----------



## anles (Feb 11, 2009)

> I love games but OH doesn't so I have to amuze myself


Chica, this is really early in the day to be telling such intimate details...lol


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

anles said:


> Chica, this is really early in the day to be telling such intimate details...lol


oooops...I let that slip out didn't I!!!

Anyway, have been really strong with myself and no more bejewelled:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2009)

Bejewelled, I have it on my phone! It is pretty addictive. You can end up losing hours "just finishing off a game"


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

Chica said:


> Aaaaaagh!!!!!! :help: I'm addicted to that stupid game on facebook "Bejewelled"!!!!! Have to beat my previous record. It's drivin' me crazy:loco:
> 
> I know apart from gettin a life can anyone suggest how to overcome this please?!?!
> 
> ...


Hey Chica,

Try and limit your facebook connection to 15 mins each time. I know it aint easy, but should be the way you recover from the addiction yourself little by little. 

I can't say much, spend 15 hr/day in front of the PC for work/leisure.

Cheers!


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

scharlack said:


> Hey Chica,
> 
> Try and limit your facebook connection to 15 mins each time. I know it aint easy, but should be the way you recover from the addiction yourself little by little.
> 
> ...


The day I started this thread was the last day I played it:clap2::clap2:. So I'm back to playing cards now that comes with the computer.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Chica said:


> Aaaaaagh!!!!!! :help: I'm addicted to that stupid game on facebook "Bejewelled"!!!!! Have to beat my previous record. It's drivin' me crazy:loco:
> 
> I know apart from gettin a life can anyone suggest how to overcome this please?!?!
> 
> ...


Remember this Chica??!!

One addiction beaten, only one more to go!!
PS You don't have any more addictions do you!!!!!!!!?????????


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Remember this Chica??!!
> 
> One addiction beaten, only one more to go!!
> PS You don't have any more addictions do you!!!!!!!!?????????


Very well remembered :clap2: Pesky
So come on Chica, whats your high score noew or did you beat the addiction


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

BUGS said:


> Very well remembered :clap2: Pesky
> So come on Chica, whats your high score noew or did you beat the addiction


Hehehe. I never played again after I first started this thread...honest!!

On my fifth day no smoking now. How are your friends doing?

Like your new badge


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2009)

Chica said:


> Hehehe. I never played again after I first started this thread...honest!!
> 
> On my fifth day no smoking now. How are your friends doing?
> 
> Like your new badge


Ta  Well done with the smoking you should be very proud of doing so well. 
My friend is still doing well although he is showing signs of giving in. Its like the old bisto adverts where the people follow the smell of thew gravy except he is following anybody with a ciggy. 
Possibly wont be as active over the next couple of days as we are looking after our friends property company so have to be all happy ans smiling greeting all these people coming on holiday. It´s all good fun

Keep up the good work


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Well, it's really hard for me this morning!! :hurt:

I knew the 5th and 6th days would be....always is from my experience of trying to pack it up . I learnt a trick with these ecigs and that is to french kiss it. I don't know why they call it that but one inhales and breathes in thru' the nose, not the mouth, taking the vapour down to the lungs...it has a much better effect. If it had any guts I'd be draggin' the hell out of it this morning!!!!!:flame:


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

:cheer2:


Chica said:


> Well, it's really hard for me this morning!! :hurt:
> 
> I knew the 5th and 6th days would be....always is from my experience of trying to pack it up . I learnt a trick with these ecigs and that is to french kiss it. I don't know why they call it that but one inhales and breathes in thru' the nose, not the mouth, taking the vapour down to the lungs...it has a much better effect. If it had any guts I'd be draggin' the hell out of it this morning!!!!!:flame:


Hey Chica! It's been ages hon since we last spoke....hope it's going well...is it too dangerous to ask for an update?! We've been good - we've not teased - we're all rooting for you!:cheer2: I see Shaun hasn't been back with an update either....hmmmm..... 

Tally.xxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2009)

Chica said:


> Well, it's really hard for me this morning!! :hurt:
> 
> I knew the 5th and 6th days would be....always is from my experience of trying to pack it up . I learnt a trick with these ecigs and that is to french kiss it. I don't know why they call it that but one inhales and breathes in thru' the nose, not the mouth, taking the vapour down to the lungs...it has a much better effect. If it had any guts I'd be draggin' the hell out of it this morning!!!!!:flame:


Its hard for me every morning,,,,, but thats another story  
Just stay with it, your doing well so why fail now and have to go through all this again. You can do it we have faith and we all feel your pain


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks Tally and bugs for the support. .

Am on my eight day now:cheer2::cheer2: and it isn't often now that I think about real ciggies. I have tobacco in the drawer if it gets really bad but haven't touched it. I think that smoking tobaco has helped the giving up process due to it being pure...no addictive additives to give up too. Maybe this is a tip for others that want to stop...go on tobaco first then it will be less painful?!

:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Chica said:


> Thanks Tally and bugs for the support. .
> 
> Am on my eight day now:cheer2::cheer2: and it isn't often now that I think about real ciggies. I have tobacco in the drawer if it gets really bad but haven't touched it. I think that smoking tobaco has helped the giving up process due to it being pure...no addictive additives to give up too. Maybe this is a tip for others that want to stop...go on tobaco first then it will be less painful?!
> 
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


Glad you're still going Chica although I admit to being somwhat confused. I thought it was tobacco that you were trying to give up??


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Glad you're still going Chica although I admit to being somwhat confused. I thought it was tobacco that you were trying to give up??


Thanks PW .

What I meant is rolling tobacco, not tailor made ciggies. I have given them both up but it has been easier this time as I was only smoking rolling tobacco and no tailor mades. As you know there are a lot of additives added to tailor mades which are also addictive so when smoking rolling tobacco there are less substances to crave for. Does this clear away your confusion? Is this what you meant?

Thanks again for your support...much appreciated


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Chica said:


> Thanks PW .
> 
> What I meant is rolling tobacco, not tailor made ciggies. I have given them both up but it has been easier this time as I was only smoking rolling tobacco and no tailor mades. As you know there are a lot of additives added to tailor mades which are also addictive so when smoking rolling tobacco there are less substances to crave for. Does this clear away your confusion? Is this what you meant?
> 
> Thanks again for your support...much appreciated


AAhh!
Yes, you're right about the ready made ones. Even more crap in those. My husband has just gone from Ducados to rolling his own, so perhaps it's a step in the right direction!


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> AAhh!
> Yes, you're right about the ready made ones. Even more crap in those. My husband has just gone from Ducados to rolling his own, so perhaps it's a step in the right direction!


Yes he definately is!! Ducados  They are sooo strong...they were for me anyway!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2009)

Chica said:


> Yes he definately is!! Ducados  They are sooo strong...they were for me anyway!!


The guy who own the bar next door to us smokes those.- They are like having a cigar. Mind you if I run out they taste just fine to me


----------

